# my rbp gasping for air



## big bear (Feb 8, 2003)

my rbp is gaspping for air what do i do i need help before its to late


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

We need alittle more info. Did you do anything to the tank. How long was the tank cycled. Rb do take gasps of air time to time.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

if it is constantly gasping for air first check if you have surface movement and if you do check the water parameters


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

From the little info you gave it sounds as if your dissolved oxygen level is low in your water. The easiest thing to do is add an aerator to increase the uptake of oxygen in the water in your tank. That or if you have an overflow type filter, increase the overflow so there is more surface agitation so more oxygen can be taken up by the water.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

clean your water, and add an airstone.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Innes said:


> clean your water, and add an airstone.


yes do that and get 2 just in case, If that does not work I say get a powerhead to get the surface moving that makes oxygen in the tank also


----------



## RHOMULOUS (Jan 19, 2003)

Are they gasping for air at the surface or do they seem to be having a hard time breathing at the bottom or middle of the tank?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

this could be one of many signs....
- could be a disease .. ie. gill flukes
- could be poor water conditions... ie not enough oxygen...
- could be unstable water conditions ... things like rapid fluctuation in temp...etc..
- could be that you didnt let the tank cycle ... or ater conditions have crashed
- could be a genetic defect possibly given from birth...was it always like this?
- could be huge amounts of stress ... is there plenty of decour/ tankmates?

... and this is just some possibilities that are more likly.... need more info
hope this info helps some... and good luck


----------



## big bear (Feb 8, 2003)

it ok now thanks for your help . it was the temp {to high)


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

What was it at?


----------



## big bear (Feb 8, 2003)

29 deg c


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In general, 29 degrees should not be that much of a problem for tropical fish: many keep their tropical community, or predatory fish tank at that temperature (or even higher).

But it's good to hear your problem's solved


----------



## Drummore (Feb 11, 2003)

the higher the temp the less oxigen there is in the water.
put an airstone or 2 in there.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

it may have not been the fact that the temp was too high maybe teh fact that it was increased to quickly ... but that usually only affects with the temperature declining though


----------

